# ICH10R drivers in kernel 2.6.28

## soya

Hi, could someone tell where to find ICH10R sata/raid chipset drivers in kernel 2.6.28 menu config? I've found ich5/6/7/8 drivers but not ICH10R am i missing something? Just want to add p6t drivers to kernel config.

Thanks in advanced  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

soya,

ICH10 uses AHCI. Heres howto set up your kernel.

If you really want to use the chipset fake raid, you need dmraid support from a third party kernel module. This condems you to use an initrd if you need root on dmraid.

The only reason to use dmraid is that it can be shared by windows and linux. For a linux only system, kernel raid is preferred.

----------

## soya

Hi, thanks a lot for the quick answeer (i've check the link you posted, great explanation, and i curently have this setup in kernel and bios but i wasn't sure it was the right way). Regarding to raid setup, i suppose although i must use third party apps for raid support i must enable raid support also in kernel doesn't it?

Thanks again for the info  :Smile: 

----------

